# Mixing Cat Food For Hedgies, But Sharing With Cats



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

It was hard to think of a title for this one that would make some sort of sense. I have three cats and I would like to save myself a bit of hassle in feeding. I have always switched brands with my cats to see what they like and won't eat unless they are starving. They seem to like some of the cheaper brands better. Now, I'm not sure if anyone would know the answer to this, but I thought I'd give it a shot.

I plan on doing a mix of Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck, Simply Nourish Indoor Cat food (Turkey and Oatmeal), and Wellness Indoor Adult Cat. Do you think (assuming it's not too rich for the hedgie) that it would still provide a good balance for the cats? I was really hoping to be able to mix them all together, maybe 20 pound + bags each and store it all in the freezer so I can take out enough for a day or a week at a time. It would be so helpful if I can feed both the hedgie and cats the same stuff.

So, would you feed your cat a mixed food diet like the hedgies get?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I'm a student of the variety-is-good school. I look at it like this - if you had to eat one food, every day, for 3-5 years, you would definitely be sick of it and you probably wouldn't be very healthy. :lol: I know it seems a bit silly to compare hedgies to humans, but it's a valid point, right?

I think (assuming your cats like the foods) that it would be healthy for your cats, and probably make them happy. I know our cats went into fits of glee when we started mixing a 2nd kind of cat food in with their original stuff.

I definitely don't think that it would be harmful to your cats in any way, so I say go for it. You'll be saving money by buying larger bags and not wasting as much as you probably would for just your hog, and your animals will probably be healthier and happier because of it.  

P.S. Your cats probably like the cheaper brands of cat food because they're kind of like kitty "junk food" :lol:


----------



## anthylorrel (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm still learning a lot about proper hedgehog nutrition since my baby is still eating out of the bag of food mix that the breeder sent me home with, but that mix should be fine your your cats. =)


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

My cats are weird. I try to make sure that corn isn't in the first few of the ingredient list, same as I do for the dog. I can't remember what this last brand was but the dog is currently on Rachael Ray. Half the time both the cats and dog are eating a bit of what I'm eating. I have to beat the cats away with a stick if I make cinnamon buns. Or, every time I defrost mice for the reptiles, I have to make sure to put in a few extras for the Siamese because she's a thief.

They do get soft food occasionally because I still have some leftover from when I had to give my 14 year old soft food (He had to be put down earlier this year). Cassie was still a bit of a baby, so there is a bit of canned kitten and also senior canned. I'd switch them between their respective ages and regular stuff. It was at that point that I discovered Cassie didn't like fish. It also happens that now Spookie, who is just over a year old, also doesn't.

Who ever heard of a cat not liking fish? Lol. I'm planning on eventually adding some homemade dinners to their diet, if I can get them to eat anything not covered in sauces or cheese. They surely don't suffer much in way of variety. Just the other day we all sat down and ate some elk jerky made locally at a butcher shop. We often share cold cooked shrimp together as well. Just don't tell them that that is technically a fish.


----------



## anthylorrel (Nov 9, 2011)

calisphere said:


> I have to beat the cats away with a stick if I make cinnamon buns.


Lol my cats are a bunch of weirdo's too. They all get completely climbing all over me crazy for olives. Not just any type of olives, but the green spanish olives with pimento. They hear the jar open, and all 4 of them at instantly in the room with me being litter beggars. My one cat Daisy also enjoys eating canned carrots and mandarin orange segments from those little fruit cups. xD


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

Lol. I'm trying to convince Cassie that pineapples aren't food, but she's not buying it. I guess I should stop eating them in front of her. I still haven't gotten big bags of food yet to mix. I'm feeding off of 3.5 pound bags right now to test on Javo. I don't want to mix it all up and then not be able to feed it to him because it's too rich. So far, I've got soft poos, but not terribly soft. They're like... hard inside but soft outside... I think. I haven't touched them when they're still wet.


----------

